# MEAN puppy!



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I had posted on here that my sister got a new puppy this weekend from an oops litter. We were told that they were Lab/German Shepherd/Hound mix.

Riley is like NO puppy I have ever met before. She growls and bites so much it is ridiculous! She is so mean to Milo that I am afraid they will never get along. Milo just wants to play with her, and at first everything is okay and then she snaps! She starts growling, showing her teeth, and trying to attack him.. she won't give up either.

I'm not sure what to do? She is also so mean to my sister.

I hate to be like this, but I am wondering if she is Lab/Pitbull. I have met many nice pitbulls before but there are always those other stories.

I feel like she has killer instincts or something. What can we do to correct this behavior while she is only 8 weeks old?


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*It's seems unusual that a puppy would make a mean growl as most puppies like everyone. I am certainly no expert, but in all the years of raising puppies; this is what I do when they bite ...................... I hold their snout shut and say," NO BITE, NO BITE" then I let go. I do this everytime they go to bite me or others. It only takes 3 or four days and the problem is solved. It doesn't hurt the pup even though they may whine a time or two, but they get the hint after a few times. I would do the same with a mean growling pup, but repeat "NO GROWL".:crossfing*
*Also, puppy preschool to help socialize.*

*People always comment on my pups because they don't bite or nip at a young age.*

*Good Luck~~~~~~~~*


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What a sweet face. I don't see any pit in it. Hope someone else can help with the behavior. She needs puppy kindergarten and a good trainer to access her.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would get a consult with a reputable professional.

If you need help, PM where they are living and I'll try to help find someone.

I would NOT be punishing the puppy (yelling, grabbing, etc)...that could increase frustration and anxiety.

Puppies with less than desirable socialization history can sometimes not know how to play properly...this sometimes can be remedied if addressed IMMEDIATELY by a competent professional. The longer they wait, the more difficult it owuld be to change the play style


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

There could be plenty of reasons she is acting this way.. some puppies don't get proper doggy social skills from parents/littermates for example
so they see another dog.. get excited/anxious and these kinds of behaviors happen

I would find a trainer and work on this behavior 

Until then, I would practice with "click to calm" you can find the book on amazon and I would also try bitter sprays to help like bitter apple, so when she does nip, it tastes nasty
Focus on clicker work with her and basic tricks, 
instead of punishing her for biting (which will probably scare her or make her even more nervous) I would focus on redirecting that

For example, sit next to her and when she comes up and is nice. *click/treat* 
when/if she starts to act naughty. GAME OVER. Get up and walk away and leave her alone. 

then come back and try again. Rewarding for each time she plays nicely 

As for Milo, she could just be scared/not know what to do! Try putting Milo in a crate or behind a baby gate and letting them interact through that.. sometimes taking the pressure of "omg this dog is going to attack me!" will make puppy more curious and playful and less on edge 

same with everything else.. if you see her go up and sniff him. *click/treat* 
anything positive is rewarded

The minute she starts to growl/bite, I would give an immediate "EH!" as a warning, and if she continues even through the gate/crate..
pick up and leave. 

NO PUPPY likes being left alone, its no fun. and ANY ATTENTION IS GOOD ATTENTION (like yelling, swatting, etc..) 
so ignoring is really the best way for her to learn that that behavior gets her NOWHERE


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Really that sweet little pink toed puppy is mean  I have no advice but save your wonderful Milo from the puppy teeth!!! But does sound like she needs a good trainer.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

After all that Milo has been through! Milo thinks he made a new friend and oh no. Geez, this puppy sounds bossy to me! I hope Milo finds a new friend or has other friends to spend time with and play with! Good luck.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Maybe the puppy is just afraid...I agree with putting Milo in a crate or behind a baby gate and let them meet that way. I tend to think the puppy is just scared of Milo.
Remember all puppies nip and bite..can the growling be play with your sister?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I meant to say so earlier, but I agree with Red Dogs. If the dog's owner is concerned, she should have her pup evaluated. 

My perspective is colored a little by my experience with Jacks who does not have an aggressive or mean bone in his body. After he turned 10 weeks, I started getting calls from my mom who was hysterical about the aggressive puppy I'd brought home. He didn't want to play with the other dogs. He just wanted to chew on them. And he would go into little puppy rages when pulled away from his big chew toys. 

We took him to the vet to have him checked out for any health problems. Our vet examined him and tested him... and basically told us that we had a normal golden puppy who was both testing the limits with all of us and teething. 

The rages stopped after a couple weeks... but it did require training on everyone's part and time outs when he got out of hand. And something to chew on.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

My "little" rescue Riley was like that for a few weeks after we got her. I assumed her actions were based on the fact that she had no interaction with other dogs or people in her 8 short weeks. The Momma dog was so young that she probably hadn't learned any social skills herself, so she had nothing to pass along. I thought she was the meanest little brat I had ever come across. Riley terrorized Eli and Bailey until Eli had had enough and put her in her place. He didn't hurt her, but made it clear he was fed up. Riley has been pretty good ever since. She is 10 months old now and gets along with everyone. All I can say is patience is a good thing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My last foster puppy was like that. She would run up and bite me, I'd tell her no bite and redirect her towards a toy, she'd ignore the toy and lunge at me and bite, I'd ignore her, she'd lunge at me and bite harder. If I tried to get up and leave the room, she'd hang on my pantlegs and put holes in them. If I physically held her away, she'd throw a major temper tantrum, snarling and lunging at me. So I did what I never do with a puppy and used her crate for time outs until she'd settle back down.

I finally figured out that she was an extremely high energy puppy and as long as she got a good walk in every day, the temper tantrums would go down to almost none. She just plain had to burn off the excess or she was a total brat. She was also smart as a whip, so I worked on training with her every single day. She was 8-10 weeks old when she came to me and left at 13 weeks old knowing sit, down, spin, shake and wait. She needed a job!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

fostermom said:


> My last foster puppy was like that. She would run up and bite me, I'd tell her no bite and redirect her towards a toy, she'd ignore the toy and lunge at me and bite, I'd ignore her, she'd lunge at me and bite harder. If I tried to get up and leave the room, she'd hang on my pantlegs and put holes in them. If I physically held her away, she'd throw a major temper tantrum, snarling and lunging at me. So I did what I never do with a puppy and used her crate for time outs until she'd settle back down.


This sounds EXACTLY like Riley!

My sister brought her home on Saturday and every time she bites we hold her mouth shut and say "NO BITE!" and as soon as you let go she just comes back harder!

Her growl is NOT a play growl. It's a vicious mean growl. (she does have a play bark and growl, but her tail is wagging when she does that). When she is doing her mean growl she will literally do anything she has to do to get to what she wants (usually biting my sister or trying to attack Milo). She's not even 8 weeks old yet and jumps off the couch! She's CRAZY!

Milo is fine with her when we go to my parents house, but when she comes to our house he is pretty mean to her after a while. I guess he knows that it's his house and he isn't putting up with her crap!

I'm going to look at the place we took Milo to for obedience and see if they have a puppy kindergarten class soon. She needs it!

She also HATES the car and HATES her crate. She screams the whole time in the car and in the crate. A loud high pitched screatching scream.

This makes me appreciate what a good boy Milo was/is!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sounds like a pup who wants attention - no matter if it's pos. or neg.

Have they ruled out any medical issues. Vision and other issues can make a pup aggressive. Have her checked at the vet. You mentioned she was super afraid of the bath...it's possible she has a medical issue. Could be hearing and or smell as well. Inner ear issue.

Hope she calms down.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Noey said:


> sounds like a pup who wants attention - no matter if it's pos. or neg.
> 
> Have they ruled out any medical issues. Vision and other issues can make a pup aggressive. Have her checked at the vet. You mentioned she was super afraid of the bath...it's possible she has a medical issue. Could be hearing and or smell as well. Inner ear issue.
> 
> Hope she calms down.


Her vet appointment is the week so hopefully that can be ruled out or addressed if needed.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

LilMissSunshine said:


> There could be plenty of reasons she is acting this way.. some puppies don't get proper doggy social skills from parents/littermates for example
> so they see another dog.. get excited/anxious and these kinds of behaviors happen
> 
> I would find a trainer and work on this behavior
> ...


Everything you said is just what I was going to say, great post!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She needs more exercise. Playing with people and dogs isn't enough. The growl does sound different than the normal play growl, it's a frustrated growl. Mainly because she can't express herself the same way that we can. See if your sister can take her for a good walk. 1/4-1/2 mile is good at this age for a high energy puppy. I think your sister will be thrilled with the results (remember, it may take a day or two for her to actually get tired).


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

It's been raining here all week! But if it's nice tomorrow she will be going for 2 or 3 walks.. morning, mid day, and evening. She needs it!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

FYI pit bulls don't have killer instincts more so than any other breed of dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She sounds a little like my son's puppy when he first got him. Hunter was a rescue mix who was dumped at the shelter at about 5-6 weeks. He never had the social training that a mother/litter would have taught him. Hunter would play nicely with Ike and then in a split second decide Ike was a chew toy, biting him all over his body. He didn't growl though, it was obvious he was playing, but just too roughly. Ike finally got fed up and went after Hunter. That changed the dynamics immediately. Ike did not hurt Hunter but he sure scared him (scared me too) but it got the point across. Not saying that Milo should make a stand with your sister's pup, just that she most likely needs to learn the rules of proper play and yes, lots of exercise. There is a lot of good advice posted here to help you find it. Good luck!

...don't feel embarrassed that your thoughts went to a pit in the mix. I thought it of Hunter too. It's not fair, but they have a reputation and many of us are scared of them...rightly or wrongly.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> She sounds a little like my son's puppy when he first got him. Hunter was a rescue mix who was dumped at the shelter at about 5-6 weeks. He never had the social training that a mother/litter would have taught him. Hunter would play nicely with Ike and then in a split second decide Ike was a chew toy, biting him all over his body. He didn't growl though, it was obvious he was playing, but just too roughly. Ike finally got fed up and went after Hunter. That changed the dynamics immediately. Ike did not hurt Hunter but he sure scared him (scared me too) but it got the point across. Not saying that Milo should make a stand with your sister's pup, just that she most likely needs to learn the rules of proper play and yes, lots of exercise. There is a lot of good advice posted here to help you find it. Good luck!
> 
> ...don't feel embarrassed that your thoughts went to a pit in the mix. I thought it of Hunter too. It's not fair, but they have a reputation and many of us are scared of them...rightly or wrongly.


I wish Milo would stand his ground with her! He is too nice though! Not one mean bone in his body! I get more angry than he does.

And I'm not ashamed that I think she has pit in her. Every day there is another pit attack story on the news so I know they can be mean and nasty (and she is a mean and nasty pup!). And she has a very stocky rear end and her pink nose and lips make me think pit. 

But like I said before, I have met many nice pitbulls before as well.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

When you list the dogs in her background, Lab, German Shepherd, and Hound, you have very intelligent, strong-willed, working dogs. Like the others said, she needs puppy class, lots of excercise, and a job. Even if the job is a back pack w/a few rocks or the water bottle, it's a job. 

Also, like every child, structure and discipline are key. Riley is attempting to exert her dominance on every member of the household. Your sister needs to become the pack leader in her house, and let Riley know what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milosmommy*

Milosmommy

Hope the vet visit goes well and your sister can take her to an obedience class.


----------

